# Metal Entrance Disk Improvement



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I find the grip that comes with the metal entrance disk to be hard to grab, especially when you are closing it with mean guard bees or opening it after bringing it back to the yard and bumping it a few times. So I added a bigger grip.

I set the disk it on my vise opened just as wide as the grip, and banged the grip out a bit with a flat point chisel. I then threaded in a key chain ring, or in this case a whole key chain. One friend asked "Oh, are you locking your bait hives now?"


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Kind of big for your Pandora bracelet.

Nice addition, they way they should be made.


----------



## JakeDatc (Apr 19, 2010)

That would be one gas station bathroom keychain... you steal the key, you're stuck with angry bees!


----------



## wirenut501 (Apr 29, 2013)

odfrank
What size hole do you drill for your entrance?


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

real good idea


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

wirenut501 said:


> odfrank
> What size hole do you drill for your entrance?


1 1/8". 
Sloped down to the outside, with hole saw and then some sanding.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

mathesonequip said:


> real good idea


Thanks, though it took me about five years of fumbling before I came up with it. No I have to do the same to about 20 old traps and unused disks.


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Sent a PM to odfrank about this, but couldn't follow up and send a thank you to his reply - so I thought that I'd post it here.



odfrank said:


> I went to just bending out the little handle with a punch so that I could grab it or push it with my hive tool. I also put a circular copper wire on a few.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess I ought to be embarrassed to say that I don't use disks. I drilled three wine-cork sized holes (in the side) and plug a couple of 'em up with wine corks. Done.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I loosen the screw - then place my hive tool on the nub and bump it into place and retighten the screw


----------

